# IronMagLabs DecaDrol Max Logging Opportunity



## CHEZ (Sep 27, 2014)

Whats Up Guys

I need 5 GOOD looggers to log DecaDrol Max from IronMagLabs.

Loggers Must:

- Experienced loggers with good detail history of past logs
- Include a pic of the product in the first post - no exceptions!
- Must have IronMagLabs DecaDrol Max as part of the thread title

Please apply ITT and let me know why you should be selected for this log!

*DECADROL MAX&#153; - Pro-Anabolic Complex*









*- Comparable to Deca*
- "Wet" Mass Gainer
- Non-aromatizing (does not convert to estrogen)
- Can be used as part of bulking or lean bulking cycles
- Can be stacked with other pro-anabolic compounds

*DecaDrol Max&#153; is a non-methylated pro-anabolic complex that is designed for those looking for improved strength and lean muscle gains, along with improved hardness and pumps, with little fluid retention.* Since DecaDrol Max&#153; does not aromatize, the lack of estrogenic activity generally makes for a drier cycle with lower water retention than many other products. Also, unlike certain other products, DecaDrol Max&#153; increases libido in many individuals.


*DecaDrol Max&#153; is used by those looking to achieve:*



Improved Strength and Lean Muscle Gains
Improved Hardness, Vascularity, and Pumps


----------



## Tagger (Sep 27, 2014)

Dammmmnnnnn. 

Not in for the opportunity, but I'm in to follow some future logs!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 27, 2014)

Are you/IML wanting this to be ran solo for the logging or can I stack it with something else?


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 28, 2014)

TripleOvertime said:


> Are you/IML wanting this to be ran solo for the logging or can I stack it with something else?


What r u looking to stack it with brother?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 28, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> What r u looking to stack it with brother?


Either alpha one or Msten which I have ran both before so there is no doubt I will notice the effects of your product seperate from what I run with it.  If allowed let me know and I can put in a formal app.  Thanks Chez.


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

TripleOvertime said:


> Either alpha one or Msten which I have ran both before so there is no doubt I will notice the effects of your product seperate from what I run with it.  If allowed let me know and I can put in a formal app.  Thanks Chez.


Stennnnnnnnnn it up!


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 29, 2014)

TripleOvertime said:


> Either alpha one or Msten which I have ran both before so there is no doubt I will notice the effects of your product seperate from what I run with it.  If allowed let me know and I can put in a formal app.  Thanks Chez.



I know I answered this already on PHF, but for the IMF people, I prefer this compound ran solo, or with a product that wont overshadow it such as 4Andro or EpiAndro. Msten/alpha one are awesome compounds and would make a helluva stack but they will outshine the DecaDrol. Not that I dont have confidence in your ability to separate, but would like to see the DecaDrol shine.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 29, 2014)

Are you giving one or two bottles for the cycle?


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 29, 2014)

One bottle brother


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah that's what I figured. Plus, I plan on running an 8 week furuza cycle and that probably would not be the best stack for cutting. So I can't see myself buying an extra bottle for the 6 weeks I would run it. It's still a great opportunity for others!


----------



## Tagger (Sep 29, 2014)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Yeah that's what I figured. Plus, I plan on running an 8 week furuza cycle and that probably would not be the best stack for cutting. So I can't see myself buying an extra bottle for the 6 weeks I would run it. It's still a great opportunity for others!


True that!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 29, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> I know I answered this already on PHF, but for the IMF people, I prefer this compound ran solo, or with a product that wont overshadow it such as 4Andro or EpiAndro. Msten/alpha one are awesome compounds and would make a helluva stack but they will outshine the DecaDrol. Not that I dont have confidence in your ability to separate, but would like to see the DecaDrol shine.



Completely understood.  Thanks for your honest answer.  Good luck to all who enter and are given a chance to run this, sound like a great product like the rest of the IML line.  Thanks Chez/IML.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 29, 2014)

25 MGS MAX LMG and 5 mgs 5a-hydroxy laxogenin per cap


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 29, 2014)

_5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin was discovered by a American scientist in 1996. It  was shown to possess an anabolic/androgenic ratio similar to one of the  most efficient anabolic substances, in particular Anavar but without the  side effects of liver toxicity or testing positive for steroidal  therapy. Athletes have found dramatic strength increases in 3-5 days,  and muscle mass increases in 3-4 weeks. Muscle mass or fat loss is only a  function of caloric intake. If you are a male that is a hard gainer or  someone that is looking to put on extra lean muscle and most important,  keep it. This is the ONLY compound EVER designed to do this without  steroidal influence. 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin is great for drug testing and  does not test positive for steroids. Tests showed that protein synthesis  increased by over 200%, the key to lean muscle growth and accelerated  repair. Body fat reduction is one of the key components of this  molecule. When you restrict your calories you reduce body fat  dramatically. In testing the molecule has balance cortisol response  which is the major cornerstone to healthy recovery and reduction of  muscle wasting. It's also been shown to balance cortisol on calorie  restricted diets, helps control glucose and increases thyroid function._


----------



## ldog (Sep 29, 2014)

Chez,

I'm in for the cycle. I have an excellent track record of success in the gym and am very knowledgable in both PH and gear in general. I can easily elaborate on the positives and negatives on the product.  

Thanks for for the opportunity.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 29, 2014)

ldog said:


> Chez,
> 
> I'm in for the cycle. I have an excellent track record of success in the gym and am very knowledgable in both PH and gear in general. I can easily elaborate on the positives and negatives on the product.
> 
> Thanks for for the opportunity.


Awesome


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 29, 2014)

I would be happy to log this product.I'm using just trt dose of cyp at 200mg mg and could easily show the effects of this product.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Sweet OTG thanks


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 30, 2014)

Max LMG the very first product I ever used. It was a great run, astounding four strength, highly effective in the dosing range of 100 - 150. If chez doesn't have a problem with it, I'd recommend an experienced logger, to grab some extra bottles and run it at 150mg daily for 6wks, especially if you're not on a calorie restricted diet


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Adrenolin said:


> Max LMG the very first product I ever used. It was a great run, astounding four strength, highly effective in the dosing range of 100 - 150. If chez doesn't have a problem with it, I'd recommend an experienced logger, to grab some extra bottles and run it at 150mg daily for 6wks, especially if you're not on a calorie restricted diet



I would love to see that. Anyone who wants to pick up more bottles and run it higher is more than welcome!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hmmm high ass dose I would maybe try it but I hate lethargic feeling from high oral doses.For instance super dmz 3.0 I wish I would have used only one cap a day.I only made it to day 20 on two caps day.I felt like I was going die if I didn't drop it.I want to bulk up a little more this winter so it would be a great addition.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Well superdmz3.0 is 3 stacked heavy hitting methylated compounds. DecaDrol is non methylated so im sure the sides will be minimal in comparison


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is true.I will run it at 100 for 5-6 weeks


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 30, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> This is true.I will run it at 100 for 5-6 weeks



Nice Bro!!


----------



## ebfitness (Oct 2, 2014)

Take advantage of this, fellas!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Oct 2, 2014)

Should people running this also take something for possible prolactin issues?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2014)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Should people running this also take something for possible prolactin issues?


Elevated prolactin is not common so I would think its unwarranted brother.


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 5, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Elevated prolactin is not common so I would think its unwarranted brother.



One word...

Unwarrented

Iced


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Oct 5, 2014)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Should people running this also take something for possible prolactin issues
> 
> There is some conversion with decadrol....I would run a light dose of AI with it...but that's me


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 7, 2014)

All applicants please PM me your addys!!


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 10, 2014)

Anybody else interested in this logging opportunity please pm me your address!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Oct 10, 2014)

I would but I'm biased


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 13, 2014)

Received my decadrol.I'm waiting on some ai's and more lmg so I can run it at 150ed.Hopefully this log can get started some time this week.


----------



## CHEZ (Oct 14, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> Received my decadrol.I'm waiting on some ai's and more lmg so I can run it at 150ed.Hopefully this log can get started some time this week.


Sweet!!


----------

